# ملف كامل كل شيء عن التفتيش Safety Inspection



## safety113 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اليكم ملفات فورمات تفتيش كاملة safety inspection
وانا شخصيا اعمل بها بشكل يومي
ارجو ان تنال الاعجاب
وارجو تثبيت الموضوع للفائدة العامة
انظر وراجع وافتح المرفقات

Plant Inspections.rar​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ملفات مراجعة وتفتيش ممتازة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي الحميد (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جميلة جدا جدا ... شكرا لك...


----------



## hasannimah81 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

r thsnk brother you your effort


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (31 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you very much my friend


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (2 يناير 2010)

ملف ممتاز جدا 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahcod13 (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك على التفكير بنا


----------



## ahcod13 (3 يناير 2010)

*رجاء*

شكرا على هذه التفتيشات ولكن لى طلب عند ممكن تكن باللغه العربيه


----------



## safety113 (4 يناير 2010)

*حولملفات التفتيش مترجمة الى العربي*

نصيحة
لو تعبت في البداية سترتاح بالنهاية
لا تعتمد على الفورمات العربي بعملك
هذه من اخ لاخوته
اسال عن الترجمة على اي قاموس كان ولا تستخدم الا ماقمت انت باعتماده
شكرا لكم


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (5 يناير 2010)

رائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فارس740 (7 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## medhat56 (7 يناير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (16 يناير 2010)

*ملف ممتاز جدا
جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## Shayab (18 يناير 2010)

*Thank u v much*

شكرا للمعلومه ولكن اذا كان متاح قوائم خاصة بالصناعات الحديدية
اكون ممتن


----------



## almasry (19 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل وإضافة رائعة


----------



## q123 (21 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي الخزاعي (25 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## al7alm (25 يناير 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## madona 111 (29 يناير 2010)

*رائعة*

شكرا انها ملفات رائعة
لكن هل ممكن بالعربي من حضرتك؟


----------



## عمروصلاح (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عاطف الاسكندراني (9 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك وبارك الله فيك ولو تسمحلي تكون بالعربية


----------



## safety113 (11 فبراير 2010)

انسخ الشيك ليست
وافتح من غوغل translator ثم الصق واعطه ترجمة من الانكليزي للعربي
وستتم الترجمة الفورية


----------



## lujaj (14 فبراير 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية 

مشكور


----------



## tabuk (14 فبراير 2010)

*ملف ممتاز جدا 
جزاكم الله خيرا *
نادر بخارى
رئيس قسم البيئه والسلامه المهنيه
شركة اسمنت تبوك
المملكه العربيه السعوديه​


----------



## safety113 (21 فبراير 2010)

بانسبة لكل من طلب المراجعات باللغة العربية
اوعدكم بالترجمة باقرب وقت
ان شاء الله


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (7 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا على الملفات


----------



## شبكشي (8 مارس 2010)

مشكور ويعطيك العافية على المجهود الرائع وتقديمك المفيد 
وجزالك اللة خير


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (8 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## tigerman2008 (8 مارس 2010)

many thankssssssssssss


----------



## husscorps (14 مارس 2010)

thanks a lot & good luck


----------



## بن نافع (9 مايو 2010)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم


----------



## رمزة الزبير (12 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## agharieb (22 مايو 2010)

ملفات رائعة الف شكر


----------



## Eltarek (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## خالدسعد (30 مايو 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## احمد طعيمه1986 (31 مايو 2010)

ملف ممتاز تسلم يا با شا


----------



## مازن الطريفى (4 يونيو 2010)

هل يمكن اعداد فورمات يحمل عنوان
Safety in Educational Sectors 
شكرا


----------



## lujaj (8 يونيو 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس بحراني (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكور وجراك الله خير 

تحياتي لك ...


----------



## sofgou (14 يونيو 2010)

thank u for this docs


----------



## osama14001 (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
ملف أكثر من ممتاز


----------



## mohamed_shama3 (14 يونيو 2010)

more than perfect


----------



## HanyHSE (4 سبتمبر 2010)

كل يوم عمل هانشكرك على مجهوداتك


----------



## aaar (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## afares10 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

لكم خلص التحية والشكر


----------



## batna_hse (22 أكتوبر 2010)

:75:félicitation :75:


----------



## tamer safety (21 يناير 2011)

روعة فعلا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## saidelsayedab (22 يناير 2011)

ملفات مفيدة بارك الله فيك


----------



## fireman999 (26 يناير 2011)

اخوي مش راضي يفتح معاي الملف .. على اي برنامج 

ورد ولا اكسل ..؟؟


----------



## محمودالحسيني (26 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم الله من خيره وكرمه


----------



## وضاحة (29 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## safa aldin (29 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tarhooni (9 فبراير 2011)

*رحم الله والديك وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## ايمن ابوالمجد (14 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااا 
مجهود رائع


----------



## fraidi (20 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## safa aldin (22 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kareem14 (25 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود


----------



## q123 (27 مارس 2011)

ألف شكرررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohammedsharaby (6 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سليم صبرة (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safety113 (25 أبريل 2011)

الى كل من علق على الموضوع
شكرا لمرووكم الكريم


----------



## محمدطلحة (6 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (13 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safety113 (16 مايو 2011)

مازن الطريفى قال:


> هل يمكن اعداد فورمات يحمل عنوان
> Safety in Educational Sectors
> شكرا




*Checklist*

The following short checklist can be used as an aide memoir during slip and trip assessments. A fuller checklist can be found on the Education Information Sheet *to download*

Preventing slip and trip incidents in the education sector (revised) [PDF 55kb]

[1]. 


Outside areas (car parks, entrances, defined walkways etc.) level, free from holes and obstructions and controls in place to reduce slips due to ice, leaves etc.
Classrooms, lecture rooms, laboratories kept free from obstructions, trip hazards and slip hazards
Control of slip and trip risks on stairs - good handrails at right level, easily visible nosings on steps, steps of equal height and length
Slips reduced/prevented at building entrances through – effective canopies stop rain-entering buildings; mat systems effectively soak up water from shoe soles, no water is found on floors beyond mats
Stop access to wet floors
Good spillage control systems, especially in canteens, food preparation areas and teaching rooms
Effective cleaning regimes are properly carried out by staff
Fit for purpose, anti slip floors in new builds and refurbished premises in areas prone to water and oils (shower rooms, entrances to buildings, canteens, kitchens etc.)
See it, sort it approach amongst all staff


----------



## د. مجدي (28 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## fraidi (30 مايو 2011)

Thanksssssssssss


----------



## وريث الزين (11 يوليو 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب.. لقيت فيها اللي ادور عليه

تحياتي..


----------



## mohamedmashaly (11 يوليو 2011)

مشكورا يا اخى 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedmashaly (11 يوليو 2011)

الف مليون شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## geosherif (16 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم على مجهودك


----------



## al3onsor (19 أغسطس 2011)

الله يوفقك ويعطيك على قد نيتك

اطلعت على بعض النماذج ..... تفتح النفس والله وتحمس الواحد انه ينتج

استمر حبيبي وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

تحياتي لك وللجميع​


----------



## amr_als3dany (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

*جزاكم الله خيرا
**جزاكم الله خيرا
**جزاكم الله خير
ا**جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## krankel (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*safety inspection*

مشاهدة المرفق safety_inspections.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Safety-Inspection-Training-Handbook.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق scaffolding_hazards.pdf


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mo7a131 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر .
..............


----------



## نجيب اوحباب (19 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على المواضيع المفيدة
انا في انتظار نصائحكم لتطوير مستواي في هذا الميدان مع العلم ان هذا هو عامي الاخير في الجامعة(ماستر وقاية وامن صناعي)
جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهوداتكم امين


----------



## نجيب اوحباب (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم
شكرا على المواضيع المفيدة
انا في انتظار نصائحكم لتطوير مستواي في هذا الميدان مع العلم ان هذا هو عامي الاخير في الجامعة(ماستر وقاية وامن صناعي)
جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهوداتكم امين*​


----------



## safety113 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

الشكر موصول لكل من مر على الموضوع
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## ahmed hassan 78 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## love_worldwide (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جميلة جدا جدا ... شكرا لك...


----------



## papas90 (8 يناير 2012)

*thank you very much my friend*


----------



## Nass221 (12 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

مشكووووووووووووور على هذه الفورمات 

والي الامام دائما


----------



## henoman (13 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا*

:77:شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:20:


----------



## mohamedmashaly (14 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا لك...*


----------



## mohamedmashaly (14 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا لك...*


----------



## said said (14 فبراير 2012)

الشكر الجزيييييييييييييل


----------



## safety_engineer (14 فبراير 2012)

مشكور كثيرا على هذا المجهود ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aluosh (27 أبريل 2012)

*مش هقدر اقول احسن من كده*

جزاك الله كل خير مش هقدر اقلك احسن من كده​


----------



## ايمن شكرى (3 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## Abu Laith (3 يونيو 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## saci020 (11 يونيو 2012)

ملف ممتاز جدا


----------



## safa aldin (13 يونيو 2012)

تسلم الايادى على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## mohamedmashaly (21 يوليو 2012)

thank you


----------



## assedjafar2007 (24 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## vanilia.smile (1 أغسطس 2012)

safety113 قال:


> نصيحة
> لو تعبت في البداية سترتاح بالنهاية
> لا تعتمد على الفورمات العربي بعملك
> هذه من اخ لاخوته
> ...


الف شكر عالنصيحة وطبعا المجهود الرائع


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (1 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود ورمضان كريم


----------



## fraidi (6 أغسطس 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## eiddil (8 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hgsivhk (10 أغسطس 2012)

جميلة جدا جدا .​


----------



## hgsivhk (10 أغسطس 2012)

رائعة جداااااااااااااا​


----------



## Heroellazez (11 أغسطس 2012)

لما لا استطيع ان اري اي مرفقات او تنزيل المرفقات لا تظهر لي


----------



## virtualknight (14 سبتمبر 2012)

جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------



## virtualknight (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على هذه الفورمات الرائعة


----------



## كتكوت حباب (2 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا" يا ذهب


----------



## md beida (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك​الله​كل خير والله يعطيك مرادك​


----------



## sherio9 (3 يونيو 2013)

many thanx


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (18 يونيو 2013)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (22 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ايمن حسين (1 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شمس المغيب (3 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى محمد عيسى (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (7 فبراير 2014)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## jassir (12 فبراير 2014)

*ملف جميل يشكرsafety113
وجهوده مقدرة وفقه الله​*


----------



## mahmoud3519841 (19 فبراير 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (18 مارس 2014)

شكراجزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

